# Any Rockville Dudes here



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

I was living in the past today waiting for the Skins to come on and was playing with Google maps and zeroed in on my old bass grounds. Used to hit Lake Frank a lot back in the day as Needwood was always so muddy. Grew up behind Peary High School (class of 73) when it was a school and used to ride my bike to Lake Frank. Was wondering if any you guys fish there and how is it these days. I used to live-line bluegills and catch monster cats in the channel where the lake widens from the stream side. Lost some nice bass before I knew what a drag was. Yep those old Mitchell 300s had a pretty suckly drag anyways. Anyhow been a reader of this site and you guys bring back some old times. Fished Romancoke and Matapeake lots back when the big blues used to invade the Eastern Bay flats in early May in the 80s. The old man used to lock the gate at sunset just when the fish would show and we would pretend like we left and come back and jump the fence.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hey dave!! remember i live in your old neighborhood! 
needwood looks more like a pond these days. you should see how dried up the lakes are since the crazy flood we had a couple years ago. i had a secret spot at needwood where i would hit huge bass but the lake is so dry i can see grass growing there now!! the only good thing about the dry lake is that needwood golf course isnt burnt.
see ya next spring.

eugene


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Dave  first off welcome aboard. Was wondering if you ever read the comical nonsense displayed on this forum from time to time  You don't know me but we have a mutual friend/co-worker (Steve Coleman) I have worked with him for 7 years so I have heard and seen about a lot of your work. Don't worry he didn't tell me anything too juicy 

Would love to hear of some 'days gone by' fishing stories from those places back in the day.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Wow*



critter gitter said:


> I was living in the past today waiting for the Skins to come on and was playing with Google maps and zeroed in on my old bass grounds. Used to hit Lake Frank a lot back in the day as Needwood was always so muddy. Grew up behind Peary High School (class of 73) when it was a school and used to ride my bike to Lake Frank. Was wondering if any you guys fish there and how is it these days. I used to live-line bluegills and catch monster cats in the channel where the lake widens from the stream side. Lost some nice bass before I knew what a drag was. Yep those old Mitchell 300s had a pretty suckly drag anyways. Anyhow been a reader of this site and you guys bring back some old times. Fished Romancoke and Matapeake lots back when the big blues used to invade the Eastern Bay flats in early May in the 80s. The old man used to lock the gate at sunset just when the fish would show and we would pretend like we left and come back and jump the fence.






Man!!!!! IN MEMORY of my MOM!



My 1st trip Indian Creek LP, 5 yrs old, thread, bent needle from sewing machine,bread and a bluegill.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dave yu the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




After I get over the tears that this thread has brought to my eye's I well, let's just say I grew up and fished Pine Lake, Lake Needwood, Lake Frank, ect WOW!


YU THE MAN DAVE!:fishing:


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Cygnus,
Now that you mention it Steve did mention you. Hey the Coleman hole is no secret anymore. Course now the new spot is the Evans hole. You must be the guy Steve gave some big bluefish to a while back. Glad to see you guys are holding on to your Computer Tech jobs with all the outsourcing to India. They are shutting us down in March as Formica is getting stuff from China so cheap we just can't compete. Been polishing up the resume. Hope I can find a job locally.
Eugene-how did your finals go? Secret Bass hole eh? I used to have spot casting off a point toward that little island. 
Yea been a lurker of this site lately. Always count on some hard core fishin reports here.
I actually saw Lake Frank get built circa '66? just a few years after Needwood was put up.
Teddy - Pine Lake whow!! I remember going to Wheaton Regional Park and playing in that airplane. 
Gettin old sucks.
Hoping to hit Lake Elkhorn in Columbia for some preseason trout in Feb. but methinks with that drought the hatcheries must have taken a hit.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome to P&S CG ... met you in '06 while fishing below the BP


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Getting old sucks*

Yea it sure does! That lil lake was loaded with big catfish and bass at one time. One of the creeks that fed the lake had a huge Snapping turtle in it that my friend caught, I wasn't with them but they managed to get this thing in a pick up truck then into a huge bathtub in the back yard. Cost ya 5cents to sea the turtle and then yu could lay a stick on it's back and watch the turtle's neck and head come back and snatch the stick. That thing was awesome. After a couple weeks they contacted the Zoo and it was donated to them. 
Glad to sea ya here Dave


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Dave Severna Park mostly, Kent Island now, gary (ol yellow boots) brother here. 

Nice to see ya around this neck.

Have Jeep 

Oh and Ted getting old dont suck, its the things it do to the body that sucks


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*You got that right*



shaggy said:


> Hey Dave Severna Park mostly, Kent Island now, gary (ol yellow boots) brother here.
> 
> Nice to see ya around this neck.
> 
> ...



Hand in hand with what you have put in the body like:beer:


<a href="http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/double16/?action=view&current=IMG_0364.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/double16/IMG_0364.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> Thought you might like this Shaggy........


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

my exams went great, more importantly they are done and in the past! till the next round of exams im happy!! hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board CG. Don't think we've met before, but Lake Frank, Needwood, Pine lake, and Issac Walton Pond, were all haunts of mine when I was younger. Before Needwood got so low, I used to go out on that little peninsula jutting out north of the bridge and catch some real nice bass right in the channel no more than 20-30 yds from the bridge. Now it's just grass too.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm from the area too, fish needwood, lake frank, black hills, seneca creek, etc...

i would fish the bridge area of needwood and seneca creek near rifleford when they stock it with trout, but i swear every year the trout have gotten smaller and smaller...now they are only 8 inches or so...

black hills is my spot for LM bass, i love the coves in the back side

i fish the potomac at rileys lock a lot, usually only catch SM there but did catch a monster LM on the VA side when i was crossing the river ont he "rock dam"


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey guys, I lived in Potomac, doesn't quite qualify as BedRock but I used to run the roads there as well...


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for feedback. Sorry to hear about Needwood. Is it the drought last fall that made it so low and hasn't recovered in which case it should come back with the watertable OR are they keeping it low on purpose for some future renovation. Remember after Agnes in 72 (I think) the water was half way up the tree tops. I actually caught a bass in a flooded corn field next to Lake Frank. Years later you could see where the water levels had been way up in the trees.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

they are keeping it low while they fix the earth damn, but there is a big possibility they will keep it low for good. i think it was during isabel that it went over like 27 feet...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> they are keeping it low while they fix the earth damn, but there is a big possibility they will keep it low for good. i think it was during isabel that it went over like 27 feet...


Not Isabel, but that non-stop rain that we had a couple of summers back. Last I heard, they were just going to keep it low and not spend money repairing/replacing it. Sad, as I grew up fishing Lake Needwood next door.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

youre right, it was summer of 2006


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i dunno i think they need that lake...i think thats how needwood golf course get their water supply. 

oh yeah and that flooding a couple years back, my house was literally like 4 houses from the evacuation line. i was watching my neighbors down the street evac.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

"Lake Needwood is an impoundment located near Rockville in Montgomery County, Maryland. The impoundment, which is owned by the Maryland - National Capital Park and Planning Commission, lies on Rock Creek, a tributary of the Potomac River. An earthen dam was installed in 1965 for the purpose of sediment and flood control and creating a lake for recreational uses. The lake was periodically dredged, ending in 1990."

from marylands site


i drove by when the water receded and could see the water line on the trees...it went up redland road quite a ways...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

They used to have to dredge Lake Frank periodically too, but they decided to let Lake Frank die a long time ago. It is slowly filling in with sedimentation.....


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Needwood*

This thread brings back some good memories from when I worked off of Oakmont, on the other side of Shady Grove Rd (80’s and 90’s). Would take the canoe and fish around the island and sometimes the west bank. Plenty of bass and the north tip of the island was always good for a larger fish or two. Google Earth still has old photos up because the water level looks normal on them. 

In its day Angler and Archer was about the friendliest and most helpful shop I’ve ever been in. One of the part time staff once loaned me a surf rod and reel so that my wife could fish with me on our honeymoon.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Openboat said:


> This thread brings back some good memories from when I worked off of Oakmont, on the other side of Shady Grove Rd (80’s and 90’s). Would take the canoe and fish around the island and sometimes the west bank. Plenty of bass and the north tip of the island was always good for a larger fish or two. Google Earth still has old photos up because the water level looks normal on them.
> 
> In its day Angler and Archer was about the friendliest and most helpful shop I’ve ever been in. One of the part time staff once loaned me a surf rod and reel so that my wife could fish with me on our honeymoon.


Angler and Archer's? Oh my!! Brings back memories for sure!!


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

critter gitter said:


> I Grew up behind Peary High School (class of 73) when it was a school .


Ever take a music ? My father taught music at Peary from 1967 til closing.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Angler and Archer's? Oh my!! Brings back memories for sure!!


I bought my first bow from that place! And they were the only place around here where you could get a paper fish certified. Sure do miss them. There are no bait shops left around here that carry live minnows. It's kinda sad.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^was that the tackle shop on 355??


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> ^was that the tackle shop on 355??


Yep, it was right on 355 near the trash dump at the intersection of Shady Grove Rd.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

That was where my dad and I got our licenses on an annual basis. Before all this online stuff.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

are there even any tackle shops left around here?? i may be out of my mind, but was there one near black hills too at some point??


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> are there even any tackle shops left around here?? i may be out of my mind, but was there one near black hills too at some point??


Hey SJ,

Happy bday, btw. And no, no more B&T shops that I can think of. We go mostly to Dick's and BPS.

That and we try to support the mom and pops, such as Bev's.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I bought my first bow from that place! And they were the only place around here where you could get a paper fish certified. Sure do miss them. There are no bait shops left around here that carry live minnows. It's kinda sad.


man you guys are old!! hehe


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Whoa*



EugeneChoe said:


> man you guys are old!! hehe


 I resemble that remark!

You want to get real old? The co-owner of A&A used to be a co-owner of the Trading Post off of Washington Blvd when the Hechingers was there on the corner of 355 and Washington Blvd. I purchased my first surf pole at the TP the day they were almost finished sweeping the floors to close it down the next day. Walked in asked if they had any surf poles Tom say's no and as we talked I turned and looked up in the rafters of the cieling and low and behold 2 surf poles lying up there. Got a ladder took them outa the bags unfortunately 1 had been broken beyond repair the other brand new. Man I said how much bag tag was like $60.00 and Tom said nice find I would've left them there 10 dollar bill for that rod has been a great investment and I still fish it hard yr after yr for 28yrs now! Waz yu talkin old for man!!!!!! I ain't old I am GOOOOOD!


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

critter gitter said:


> .


You wanted to say something there buddy 

How is your shoulder coming along? Be ready for the Spring run?


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Trying to link some pics to photobucket but can't figure it out. I can post the link but not the pic after putting Url in.


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

dingbat said:


> Ever take a music ? My father taught music at Peary from 1967 til closing.


Any of these guys?


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You wanted to say something there buddy
> 
> How is your shoulder coming along? Be ready for the Spring run?


Got the pic thing I think. Had to adjust my url as it was linking to my entire site not just my pic.
Cyg thanks for asking but shoulder is fine till I use it. Trying to land a new job so not sure I will have any vac this spring. Geez had to take a frickin 2 hour exam kinda like an SAT/IQ test of sorts for the recruiter. Man things have changed since 1979. It was aimed at Finance guys not crusty old Chem Engineers. Whatever.
Might have to do the Coleman suicide Sat night runs this year. Gonna miss that 5 weeks vac.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

critter gitter said:


> Any of these guys?


Yep, the one on the right.....don't remember him being that young though.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Openboat said:


> This thread brings back some good memories from when I worked off of Oakmont, on the other side of Shady Grove Rd (80’s and 90’s).



Where did you work? I worked on Grovemont Circle from 1978 til we moved to the new place over on Gaither drive in 1985


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

i think i got a bluegill out of needwood before they dried it up.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> are there even any tackle shops left around here?? i may be out of my mind, but was there one near black hills too at some point??


A little before Black Hills time but the closet place to buy tackle of any sort was the Germantown Store (right across the street from the old Liberty Mill) until it burned down in 1971. 

I used to collect soda bottles and trade them in for a "tin" of hooks and a spool of line for fishing in the creek (Seneca) when I was a kid. 

The Boyds store sold tackle and minnows for a while right after the Lake was opened to the public. 

BTW: Blacks Hills was a great fishing lake until they opened it to the public.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

dingbat, the old BRL starting in 1980. 
Interesting comment about a tin of hooks. One of our retired neighbors gave us his old tackle box. It was full of 10oz bank sinkers, and in the bottom was a tin of hooks. The tin of hooks struck me as being very cool.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

fishbait...there's one place that sells minnows,worms and some tackle it's at the intersection of Rt.650 & Rt.97 in Sunshine a small mom & pop store accross from the PO, right up the road from Triadelphia Reservoir,:fishing: they also have a small deli in the back...good food.TRIGGER


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> fishbait...there's one place that sells minnows,worms and some tackle it's at the intersection of Rt.650 & Rt.97 in Sunshine a small mom & pop store accross from the PO, right up the road from Triadelphia Reservoir,:fishing: they also have a small deli in the back...good food.TRIGGER


Hey Trigger,

Thanks for the reminder!! That's right, I forgot about that place. My dad and I went there to get our WSSC day passes when we used to carp out of Triadelphia. Not too close to us though, but definitely still an option.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey Trigger,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!! That's right, I forgot about that place. My dad and I went there to get our WSSC day passes when we used to carp out of Triadelphia. Not too close to us though, but definitely still an option.
> 
> ...


Chumpie, you never told us you used to fish for freshwater drum. Hmm... learn sumthin' new every day.

Thanks for the tip Trigger.

Oh, and BTW, the Boyds Country Store is still alive and well. They have a small selection of tackle and some live bait in season. Usually just grubs and nightcrawlers. They also have good sandwiches. We talked to the owner once and he said the reason he can't get minnows anymore was because the supplier was in Virginia and with gas prices and the scarcity of bait shops, it wasn't worth it for the supplier to deliver to the area anymore.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Chumpie, you never told us you used to fish for freshwater drum. Hmm... learn sumthin' new every day.


I did a lot of other stuff before I met you guys. Mainly, I kept off of the weight... but now


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Openboat said:


> dingbat, the old BRL starting in 1980.
> Interesting comment about a tin of hooks. One of our retired neighbors gave us his old tackle box. It was full of 10oz bank sinkers, and in the bottom was a tin of hooks. The tin of hooks struck me as being very cool.


Must have seen you in the parking lot. Worked at DMC, 8605 Grovement. 

Knew a guy named Randy that worked there that lived down in Tiwnbrook.


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

The Sunshine General Store, grill and gas Station still sells live bait including minnows. It seems to be the last Mom & Pop place around but... the McMansions are getting close. I fear pretty soon I will be able to see houses from my Howard Chapel Rd. trout stream.


----------

